# Crystal



## STM (May 11, 2011)

Shot with my old reliable, a Hasselblad 500CM w/ 250mm f/5.6 Tele-Tessar T* on Kodak T-Max 100.


----------



## molested_cow (May 11, 2011)

I can stare at this for hours..... I mean, this image is just eye-pleasing in every way.

Actually there's a slight imperfection. Her bikini is showing a little bit in the front, which is mostly blocked by her arm. It's not showing enough to be meaningful and currently is more of a distraction. Either she should have turned a little more or less.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 11, 2011)

Lovely image.  I'm sure this looks nice in print.

Have you considered any edit to her left breast?  There is just enough to be noticed, yet not enough that the inclusion is adding value.  It disrupts the lines you have created.


----------



## STM (May 11, 2011)

Aye-non Oh-non Imus said:


> Lovely image. I'm sure this looks nice in print.
> 
> Have you considered any edit to her left breast? There is just enough to be noticed, yet not enough that the inclusion is adding value. It disrupts the lines you have created.


 
Actually I will go you one better~ LOL!


----------



## molested_cow (May 11, 2011)

STM said:


> Actually I will go you one better~ LOL!




Dude, you are only half way there!!!


Now I REALLY want her to turn around.


----------



## STM (May 11, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> STM said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I will go you one better~ LOL!
> ...


 



I have nudes of her, but we cannot post them here anymore and I would not post any nude of her without getting her say-so anyway, regardless of what the model release says. Cris is a dear friend as well as a model I have worked with for over two years now.


----------



## Aye-non Oh-non Imus (May 11, 2011)

STM said:


> Actually I will go you one better~ LOL!


Touché


----------



## Jessica.M (May 12, 2011)

Gorgeous photo and the women as well. I've always had a thing for black and white photos, it just makes the photo pop and come to life; color isn't always everything. Again, great pic


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 12, 2011)

haha.. nice edit!


----------



## dallasimagery (May 21, 2011)

Great shot, nice composition, love the gaze, sharp, etc. I love it, looks like an advertisement.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 21, 2011)




----------



## manaheim (May 21, 2011)

This is absolutely phenomenal.  It feels like it may be a hair dark, but I don't think it does anything to take away from the image.

It's beautiful.  The tones, her expression, the position of her legs, the casual way she holds her shoes, the scenery.

Really... really.... really.... one of the best things I have seen on here in a long long time and I cannot thank you enough for posting it.

And frankly, I think taking her bikini off and removing the trace of her breast cheapens it a bit for me.  (not that we wouldn't all like to see her nudes, but the simple quiet sensuality of the bikini and breast seem just so much more powerful to me.)

Again... wow.


----------



## mat wildlife (May 21, 2011)

The edited version is awesome.


----------

